# white-ish worms



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

A few weeks ago I saw in my tank white worms that move in a S/Wave pattern in the water of my tank... seemed harmless at first... but today took a look in the tank there's atleast 50 :O... they are about 1-2cm straight... they will float to the top of the water or sink.... from time to time they will move in there pattern. To me they look white... but it looks like they have a reddish ting to it as well... Unfort I cannot post a picture, I have no camera availible to me.

Hopefully this description can help 

I tossed both Male and Female(at different intervals not at the same time) Both of them pretty much ignored the worms, and went for my shrimp lol... 

So... Should I buy some Neons or Cardinals? I'll pretty much need a fish that can take care of these... once ''cleaned'' I can pop into my finally finished 20g tank.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Most fish eat these worms. Try to not feed your fish flakes for a day, and see if they start going for the worms. Fish can go days without eating so you're not starving them.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It may be Planaria.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> It may be Planaria.


arent they more slug like? and thicker?... these are really really thin and white


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

These are totally harmless. They usually only end up in the water column if there's really heavy current or after a water change. Typically you will have a few thousand in your filters substrate etc.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Sounds good to me... I tossed in 5 Neon Tetras, been in about an hr now... I am not seeing much so hurah! I'll keep them in over night, they seem to leave my shrimp alone (yes ive been watching), then I shall transfer them out.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

arktixan said:


> arent they more slug like? and thicker?... these are really really thin and white


The Planaria that I have seen are usually quite slender.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I've said this before, I had the same bug problem. I only had the benefit of wanted to get rid of all the substrate in my tank. I'm not sure but I think this is like a nematode. The only solution that I've liked to getting rid of bugs is introducing a new predator. The tetras should be enough to eat the worms, it'll take them a while to fine them all though.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Woke up this morning yet to see a worm. Looks like the Tetras did the job for now til more come out lol. These aren't in the substrate, they just float in the water. On the plus side my Shrimp look unharmed. I'll have to attempt to do a body count come Mondays water change.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Can anyone suggest a small fish that would eat these worms , that could be added to a small shrimp tank and wont eat the shrimp? I guess the shrimp dont like to eat these bugs/worms...


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Can anyone suggest a small fish that would eat these worms , that could be added to a small shrimp tank and wont eat the shrimp? I guess the shrimp dont like to eat these bugs/worms...


Neon or Cardinal Tetras, or even Guppies. The only problem is, almost anything that will eat the worms will eat shrimp small enoug to fit in their mouths.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

I have lots of guppies in my 15 gallon but they ate some of my shrimp so the shrimp are now in tbeir own tank ... So i wondered if there was a smaller fish that might mot like to eat the shrimps as much  some really small neons might work though, good idea


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Baby shrimp are definitely not safe from even the smallest of Neon Tetras.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Baby shrimp are definitely not safe from even the smallest of Neon Tetras.


The only fish that I've had that haven't eaten my shrimp were otos. I've tried cories before but I always seem to return to a tank with a few shrimp missing.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes thats the predicament- If I add fish they would happily eat the baby shrimps as well as the worms.... if theres no fish in there to eat the worms then how to get rid of them? Mine is a relatively new shrimp tank so they must have come in on a plant or moss, my gravel is clean...the worms are harmless but id like them gone lol


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I put in 5 Neons. Friday night, haven't seen a worm in a few days. My neons are leaving the shrimp alone... I'll leave them alone for a little bit longer then put them back into the 20g, and if I have another break out I just toss the Neons back in.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Are your neons for hire?


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Are your neons for hire?


Maybe if you are in Mississauga


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

hehe
is there some form of water treatment for this? (that doesnt harm shrimp/plants)


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

More gravel vacs + more filtration might help.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Can anyone suggest a small fish that would eat these worms , that could be added to a small shrimp tank and wont eat the shrimp? I guess the shrimp dont like to eat these bugs/worms...


microrasboras HUNT these things and copepods down..


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

*is it a sign of bad tank conditions?*

Hi there,

Sorry to revive this thread again, but my tank seems to have the same problem. They are tiny thin white worms, almost like a thread. I was wondering if they are indicative of anything? Like too much uneaten food, or nitrates or anything like that? I do a 10% water change every day but maybe I need to do more? or feed less? Thanks!

Laura


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

laurahmm said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Sorry to revive this thread again, but my tank seems to have the same problem. They are tiny thin white worms, almost like a thread. I was wondering if they are indicative of anything? Like too much uneaten food, or nitrates or anything like that? I do a 10% water change every day but maybe I need to do more? or feed less? Thanks!
> 
> Laura


You're taking EXCELLENT care of your aquatic pets. These little worms are a signal of slight excess nutrients but they are no cause for alarm.


----------

